# PinaColada! =]



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

My newest bettta halfmoon


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

His color is so amazing!


----------



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

hes beautifu;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Stunning boy!! Is he a HMDBT?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

He's very pretty. What do all the letters Jayy put mean??

Rx


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

halfmoon double tail betta? i think thats what he was saying? if so then yes lol xD


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, thats what I meant.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

What does that mean??


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

wow what a gorgeous guy, and love his tank..well what i can see of it *lol*..u did a great job picking and coordinating the colors.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp*what a fish!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stunning! :nicefish:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Where did you get him?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I LOVE white bettas!!!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

hes my favorite fish on this forum.


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

petco  aww thanks guys, i love him too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

loppy656 said:


> I LOVE white bettas!!!!


i thought he looked more like a Turquoise white either way hes amazing!!!!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm speechless.


----------

